# need help with Huanyang vfd



## junk iron (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey fellows I have a Huanyang 1.5 ,wired to a 1750 1hp it runs fine on 60hz,but when I try to run it on 40hz or anything lower it will shut off and display shows OA,also on 60 hz it pull 1.7 amp,if I run it on 40 hz it pulls 7amps,why does it pull so many amps set at lower hz?,motor is good took it and had it checked, also can't figure out what ter. to wire a pod. The worst manual ever saw!
Thanks


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 6, 2014)

Check your Intermediate Voltage (PD009) setting, it should be about 15 Volts.  If this is set too high, it will cause the drive to go over current (OA), as the frequency is decreased.  Also check the Min Voltage (PD010), it should be set to about 8 Volts


----------



## junk iron (Aug 6, 2014)

thanks Jim  will try that!


----------



## junk iron (Aug 6, 2014)

It was set correct    Think of any thing else?


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 6, 2014)

The only other thing I can think of is the Max voltage, PD008, should be set to your motor nameplate voltage 230, I assume.  You might also look at the Base Frequency, PD004, should be set to 60.

You might try starting the motor at about 15Hz and bring it up slowly to see what happens.



I'm running out of ideas here.  I have never seen a VFD act as you describe.


----------



## junk iron (Aug 6, 2014)

here is what I have in it now
pd003-60
pd004-60
pd005-60
pd008-220
   023-01
    044-02
    045-03

 142-4
    141-220
    144-1720
   143-4
   014-3
   015-3
does fine until I change hz.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 6, 2014)

This entire thread taken as a whole seems to indicate that your settings are correct. It acts like that the voltage is not reducing as the frequency is reduced, or is possibly even increasing.  It is like the VFD is trying to keep the motor at a constant HP by increasing the torque as the speed is reduced.

If you have a volt meter, you might look at the motor voltage across 2 legs while slowly decreasing the frequency, the voltage should go down.   I am beginning to think that maybe you have a bad VFD.


----------



## junk iron (Aug 11, 2014)

Sent it back today. I contact Huanyang and they gave me pd to put in and still over amps


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 11, 2014)

junk iron said:


> Sent it back today. I contact Huanyang and they gave me pd to put in and still over amps



Maybe the second time will be a charm.  Best of luck.


----------

